# How long does it take for Guppies to breed?



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

If you put a pair together, how long will it take for them to mate??


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

About a minute.


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

^ LOL, that's pretty accurate. And with most livebearers (guppies, mollies, platies, and endlers), you'll have a batch of fry every 28 - 30 days, in good conditions.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

they Bred like rabits. You should start preparing for fry


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

Forgot to mention - a trio (2 females to every 1 male) is more successful than a pair; the males can harrass the females into fatal levels of stress if they're on a 1-to-1 ratio.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

livebearer male are horny fishes, they do get annoying. a pair may work out if the female is bigger and will fight off the male. but usually the female can't take the annoying male that always want to mate. you can try to put the pair together for a week, then seperate them in different tank and wait for the female to drop.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Great, thanks!


----------

